# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση M/V Ladyolga και Μ/V Ravanda ανοιχτά της Λέσβου.

## Espresso Venezia

*ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ & ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ* 
*ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*Παρασκευή, 29 Φεβρουαρίου 2008*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ* 



> Πλώρη με πλώρη, συγκρούσθηκαν, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή 7 ν.μ. δυτικά της νήσου Λέσβου, δύο Φ/Γ πλοία, το «LADYOLGA», σημαίας Γεωργίας, με 9μελές πλήρωμα (όλοι αλλοδαποί), έμφορτο με σιτηρά, το οποίο είχε δρομολόγιο από Ουκρανία για Κύπρο και το «RAVANDA», σημαίας Τουρκίας, με 14μελές πλήρωμα (όλοι αλλοδαποί), κενό φορτίου, το οποίο είχε δρομολόγιο από Ελευσίνα για Ουκρανία.
> ¶μεσα έσπευσαν στην περιοχή για παροχή βοήθειας δύο πλωτά περιπολικά του Λιμενικού Σώματος καθώς και ελικόπτερο S/P, ενώ σε ετοιμότητα βρίσκεται και το Ρ/Κ «ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Σ.» Ν.Θ. 246.
> Από την σύγκρουση προκλήθηκαν υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο πλοία, ενώ δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός ούτε και θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
> Εξελίξεις θα σας γίνουν γνωστές με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγο έλειψε να είχαμε διπλωματικό επεισόδιο με την Τουρκία, λόγω της σύγκρουσης των δύο πλοίων, μιας και το ένα ήταν υπό Τουρκική σημαία.




> «Κόκκινος συναγερμός» στα ανατολικά θαλάσσια σύνορά μας με αφορμή σύγκρουση πλοίων που λίγο έλειψε να δημιουργήσει διπλωματικό επεισόδιο με την Τουρκία. Το ένα από τα δύο πλοία ήταν υπό τουρκική σημαία και με το αιτιολογικό αυτό η τουρκική Ακτοφυλακή επιχείρησε να κάνει διάσωση. Το Λιμενικό απέτρεψε τους τούρκους αφού την έρευνα και διάσωση στην θαλάσσια περιοχή που καλύπτει το ελληνικό FIR την έχει η Ελλάδα. Στην περιοχή παραμένει τουρκική ακταιωρός η οποία περιπολεί στα διεθνή ύδατα. Τα δύο φορτηγά πλοία μετά τη σύγκρουση κόλλησαν μεταξύ τους και οι άνεμοι τα παρέσυραν στα ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα. Οι καπετάνιοι και τα πληρώματα κάνουν προσπάθεια να τα αποκολλήσουν με ίδιες δυνάμεις.


Πατώντας *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

Πηγή : *Marinews*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το FIR (Flight Information Region) εξ ορισμού αναφέρεται στην αεροπλοΐα και είναι η περιοχή αναφοράς και συναγερμμού για διερχόμενα αεροσκάφη.

Αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία η σύγκρουση έγινε στα διεθνή ύδατα (7 ναυτικά μίλια από την ακτή > 6 ναυτικά μίλια χωρικών υδάτων) αν και εντός της ζώνης οικονομικής εκμετάλευσης (υφαλοκρηπίδα) κάθε διαθέσιμο παραπλέον σκάφος (οποιασδήποτε εθνικότητας) έχει υποχρέωση να βοηθήσει. Οι διεκδικήσεις είναι ένα άλλο θέμα (και η έρευνα και διάσωση) και μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## Νικόλας

Σαν πολλά δεν μας τα έκαναν οι τούρκοι σε κάθε σύγκρουση δικών τους πλόιων τρέχουν λές και έμεις δεν ξέρουμαι να κάνουμαι τίποτα έλεος
ας το καταλάβουν ότι το αιγαίο είναι ελληνικό και μόνο εμείς θα κάνουμαι διασώσεις μέσα πάντα στα χωρικά μας ύδατα

----------


## Petros

Δηλαδη θεωρειται εδαφικη υποχωρηση να δεχτεις βοηθεια για λογους διασωσης? Αν ηταν πλοιο δικο μας με Ελληνες δεν θα θελαμε να συμβαλουμε στην διασωση στα δικα τους χωρικα υδατα αν μπορουσαμε? Συμφωνω με τον Παναγιωτη γιατι η διασωση ειναι διεθνης υποθεση και το ζητημα ειναι να φερει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Καλο ειναι να ειμαστε καχυποπτοι και οχι αφελεις αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο.

Αληθεια η διεθνης νομοθεσια ξερει κανεις τι προβλεπει για τετοιες περιπτωσεις? Οτι ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο Παναγιωτης εχω ακουσει και εγω: 'κάθε διαθέσιμο παραπλέον σκάφος (οποιασδήποτε εθνικότητας) έχει υποχρέωση να βοηθήσει'

----------

